# NT Backup on Windows Server 2003 R2



## ragingmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I recently installed a Dell PowerVault 124T LTO2 on my Windows Server 2003 R2 Domain Controller. Both drivers installed correctly and appear under Device Manager. However, anytime I swap backup tapes it takes a reboot of the server for the tapes to be recognised under the Computer Management MMC and removable storage section. I have tried clicking refresh and running an inventory. I can remotely manage the PowerVault over its web interface and it recognises the correct barcodes of the tapes that are in the library. It is only the native backup program that doesn't hence the server reboot.

Does anyone have any ideas or is this as good as it gets with SCSI based tape libraries? 

Thanks for any advice.

:up:


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

NT backup is as basic as it gets and will not support every single drive out of the box nor support all of their features. You would be far better off getting a real piece of backup software like BackupExec or other. I would suggest CDP type backups before I would EVER use tape on purpose. Look into a product called Metiix, it lets you do local and offsite backups with $99 client licenses. You can set up an entire matrix of backup drives in multiple locations.


----------

